# Mogadore Tuesday Nighters



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

I was interested in doing one of the Tuesday night tournaments. Can anyone fill me in with the details? What are the age requirements?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html
checkout contact info for Director on listing- he'll hook you up


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Nipididdee said:


> http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html
> checkout contact info for Director on listing- he'll hook you up


Thanks! I tried to email the one guy but I never got an email back?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Give him a call- no age restrictions I'm almost sure- pretty simple on these- show before 5p-register and FISH! Good core group of folks all driven by Aunt Moggie spirit- director also on OGF "Cedar1" I think it is...


----------



## tdyer10 (Apr 7, 2011)

Are the tuesday nighters still going on? and if so how much is entry?


----------

